# manual or aperture priority?



## SW Studio

How do you shoot and why?


----------



## tirediron

In whatever mode is appropriate for the occasion.  Manual (usually) in the studio, aperture priority (often) for events & out of doors work, shutter-priority when motion control is critical, and leave bodies in 'Auto' when not in use, so that if I have to grab and get the shot, I've got a decent chance of actually getting it.


----------



## SW Studio

tirediron said:


> In whatever mode is appropriate for the occasion.  Manual (usually) in the studio, aperture priority (often) for events & out of doors work, shutter-priority when motion control is critical, and leave bodies in 'Auto' when not in use, so that if I have to grab and get the shot, I've got a decent chance of actually getting it.


I agree 100% i havent really used shutter priority much. Would you consider that mode for sports moving subjects....exc. and i have not used Program mode at all. Not really experienced with that yet


----------



## zombiesniper

I shoot wildlife and mostly birds so manual with auto ISO works best for me.

Allows me to choose the the shutter and aperture I want and leave the exposure to the camera which I also normally leave in spot or centre average.


----------



## SW Studio

zombiesniper said:


> I shoot wildlife and mostly birds so manual with auto ISO works best for me.
> 
> Allows me to choose the the shutter and aperture I want and leave the exposure to the camera which I also normally leave in spot or centre average.


I shoot Raw but i was always a little scared to shoot with auto ISO.


----------



## zombiesniper

Just set your max ISO to something you'd be comfortable with.


----------



## gsgary

Manual because my cameras can only be shot in manual

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## SnappingShark

gsgary said:


> Manual because my cameras can only be shot in manual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


 Leica bug.


----------



## cauzimme

Manual always,but whatever works best for you!


----------



## gsgary

BrightByNature said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual because my cameras can only be shot in manual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Leica bug.
Click to expand...

And Fuji GW690

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex

Leave the camera in Program mode most of the time. Right hand thumb wheel turn left to select shutter speed or turn right to select f/stop (program shift function). ISO set and locked to base (200) and never changed. Otherwise I make constant use of the EC control which is a nice big knob on the top of the camera. That keeps it simple so that between EC and the program shift function I get the exposure I want.

Joe


----------



## jcdeboever

I use them all and depends on camera I'm using as well. I even use certain auto scene modes depending on camera. Good example is the monochrome mode on my Coolpix P7100. It is very flexible. It offers minimum post work as I can adjust various settings in camera, on the fly.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb

A when I want to control depth of field. 
M when I want to control motion blur.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

What? I always use P. That's professional mode right?


----------



## EIngerson

Always depends on the situation. I shoot a lot with AV. There's times where Manual mode is just a pain in the a$$. An outdoor sports event when the sun is setting for example. If you have to spend all your time pushing dials and clicking buttons your going to miss action. 

If you're not in a controlled environment there's no such philosophy as "I always" when it comes to choosing a mode.


----------



## DarkShadow

Manual mode because I want my f/stop where I want my f/stop and shutter speed where I want my shutter speed and use the Auto ISO with  EV Comp button as needed.Works great for wildlife.


----------



## Overread

Manual mode - when flash is the dominant light source and the meter in the camera can't account for it's contribution to the exposure. Further when the situation has stable lighting and thus where the camera doesn't need to change because of minor changes in the reflective nature of the subject. 

Aperture Priority - default mode I use most of the time and generally good enough for what I need it to do most of the time. Even shooting action and wildlife this is an ideal mode - set the aperture wide; check the shutterspeed and adjust ISO to suit

Shutter priority - whenever I want a specific shutter speed but where the aperture isn't as critical to control. Typically for motion blurring such as propeller blades on aircraft.

Bulb mode - rarity but used it a few times for fireworks; lightning would be another time if I'm ever in a good spot during a storm. 

Auto/program - never use them. 


I don't use auto ISO that often, I see its value and if my 7D could let me set exposure compensation in manual mode I would happily use auto ISO with a fixed aperture and shutter speed in some situations.


----------



## astroNikon

I shoot in Manual with AUTO ISO when not doing studio stuff.

I know Shutter and Aperture priority are popular options but it drives me nuts when the camera does not select what I would have for Shutter or Aperture.
So I'd rather set those myself and let the camera then decide on ISO as that would be the only Auto part I'd let the camera decide.

EDIT:  I also set a MAX ISO for Auto ISO so it doesn't go above 6400.


----------



## Peeb

astroNikon said:


> I shoot in Manual with AUTO ISO when not doing studio stuff.
> 
> I know Shutter and Aperture priority are popular options but it drives me nuts when the camera does not select what I would have for Shutter or Aperture.
> So I'd rather set those myself and let the camera then decide on ISO as that would be the only Auto part I'd let the camera decide.


Great for shooting wildlife.


----------



## annamaria

I shoot manual with auto ISO most of the time.


----------



## jcdeboever

Can't really feel good about auto ISO on a D3300 unless it's a bright sunny day and even then I set it to 100. I have found anything over 1600 ISO is not satisfactory for me. Even ISO 1600 irratates me. I would like a new DX body but it's not practical currently. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysarex

jcdeboever said:


> Can't really feel good about auto ISO on a D3300 unless it's a bright sunny day and even then I set it to 100. I have found anything over 1600 ISO is not satisfactory for me. Even ISO 1600 irratates me.



That's because at ISO 1600 you're only using about 5% of your sensor's recording capacity. Think of it this way; you sit down at a pub and order a pint of ale and the bartender hands you a not-quite-full shot glass of ale.

Joe


----------



## robbins.photo

SW Studio said:


> How do you shoot and why?



Manual mode, auto-iso on.  Why?  Because my camera has two control dials, so I can easily and rapidly adjust either my shutter speed or my aperture.  I let the camera select the ISO needed for proper exposure, so I can be ready to shoot almost immediately and adjust either shutter speed, aperture quickly and easily to get the desired shot.  

If I really want I can reduce the ISO myself, or manipulate the shutter speed aperture combination to reduce it, etc.  If I have the time and depending on the situation I will sometimes do this to get a desired effect, but for the most part I just let the camera choose the ISO needed for proper exposure.

When I shot a camera with a single command wheel, I used Av or Tv depending on the situation, but since getting one with two command wheels, it's been all manual mode, pretty much all the time since.


----------



## beagle100

SW Studio said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot wildlife and mostly birds so manual with auto ISO works best for me.
> 
> Allows me to choose the the shutter and aperture I want and leave the exposure to the camera which I also normally leave in spot or centre average.
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot Raw but i was always a little scared to shoot with auto ISO.
Click to expand...


don't be scared !   using auto iso is easy and optimal in most situations


----------



## Vtec44

I shoot manual 99.56% of the time   But honestly, use whatever mode you're comfortable with to get the photos you want.


----------



## hfocal

I've been training myself using Manual setting, whether it's aperture, iso, shutter . Although I'm not the kind to know instantly exactly what combinations can be used. That's my goal in the next few months, hopefully. I find that it gives me confidence to know a bit about how each work and what happens if they're individually or collectively adjusted, manually. I think it's mostly about having that confidence that a tech device isn't so 'rocket science.'  

I definitely don't mind auto settings as well to sort of measure what 'standard' I can take my images at. You can always play with your manual settings anyway unless it's an on-the-fly shoot.


----------



## randymckown

Manual .. Because a camera doesn't always know to do


----------



## Ysarex

randymckown said:


> Manual .. Because a camera doesn't always know to do



The camera's semi-auto modes do not force you to accept an exposure selected by the camera. If you think you need to use the camera in manual mode to avoid a poor exposure or shutter/aperture settings that are chosen by the camera you should read the manual and learn how your camera works.

I take full control over exposure when I make photos -- most of the time I do that by using my camera in P(rogram) mode.

Joe


----------



## sashbar

SW Studio said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot wildlife and mostly birds so manual with auto ISO works best for me.
> 
> Allows me to choose the the shutter and aperture I want and leave the exposure to the camera which I also normally leave in spot or centre average.
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot Raw but i was always a little scared to shoot with auto ISO.
Click to expand...



I switched to Auto ISO (6400 max) in A priority two years ago and use it for 90% of my shots in decent light conditions. The camera (FUJI X-T1) does exactly what I would have done manually most of the time. It is really liberating, you only need to think about the creative side - light, DoF and composition, the rest is done by the camera.  But I mostly shoot street and I need it to work fast. The flip side is when I am not shooting street, I often forget that I have the luxury to wait a bit and adjust, so often shoot still objects with 1/250 and 800 ISO instead of slowing down.  On the other hand I do not see much difference, if any, between ISO 200 and 800 with my FUJI.  Modern cameras make the exposure triangle more and more loose and flexible if you control aperture.
This is a typical ISO 6400 shot, and mind you this is a crop size sensor. )


----------



## Desi

Manual.  At first, to learn how to do it, then I guess I just got used to it.

I do like aperture priority, but in bright back-ground or back-lit situations, it doesn't seem to work out to well for me.  I do sometimes miss shots while busy fiddling with the dials on Manual though.


----------



## gsgary

SnappingShark said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual because my cameras can only be shot in manual
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Leica bug.
Click to expand...

And Fuji GW690III

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

